

A Market Forecast That Says ‘Take Cover’ - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/04/your-money/04stra.html?src=me&ref=general

======
mbateman
This guy (a) has a theory that sounds totally unjustified and crazy, even if
it happens to make a good prediction now and so often, and (b) underperforms
the markets (noted on the second page of the article). Hard to see why anyone
should listen.

